# Only Four Weeks To The National 400k Audax!



## PoweredByVeg (19 May 2012)

Anyone else on here doing the National 400k, just realised there's only 4 weeks to go

Looked at the route for the first time today, really well thought out with four lovely village hall controls, hope the hospitality is as great as Keith and Sue's other Audaxes.


----------



## Ian H (20 May 2012)

Oh dear. Event entered. If they'll have me.


----------



## PpPete (22 May 2012)

My little argument with a boat last year meant that I missed the Seething 300 which I had entered, so looking forward to this, hopefully to complete first SR series.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (22 May 2012)

Just realised that I am scheduled for this. I need to figure out how I'm going to get there and back but it looks too good to miss!


----------



## 4F (22 May 2012)

Scilly Suffolk said:


> Just realised that I am scheduled for this. I need to figure out how I'm going to get there and back but it looks too good to miss!


 
Can you not cycle to the start and back as well ?


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (22 May 2012)

I've been trying to think of something witty to say, but "no" is the best I can do...


----------



## Bikerchick (9 Jun 2012)

PoweredByVeg said:


> Anyone else on here doing the National 400k, just realised there's only 4 weeks to go
> 
> Looked at the route for the first time today, really well thought out with four lovely village hall controls, hope the hospitality is as great as Keith and Sue's other Audaxes.


yea, time has flown by and this time next week we will still be riding whilst most sensible people are enjoying a bottle of wine!


----------



## PoweredByVeg (10 Jun 2012)

Bikerchick said:


> yea, time has flown by and this time next week we will still be riding whilst most sensible people are enjoying a bottle of wine!


 
That's what I keep thinking

I'll hopefully be past Fakenham and approaching North Creake this time Saturday next week, that's the plan anyway
Good luck whoever's doing it


----------



## Trickedem (13 Jun 2012)

I've just realised that I will be crossing over with this ride as I near the end of my 400km East2East diy ride from the Eastern most point of Wales to the Easternmost point of England.
Leg 7 Thetford to Surlingham http://ridewithgps.com/trips/704361
I intend to be passing through Tacolneston where you have an info control at some time between 4.30am and 8.30am on the Sunday morning. 
It would be spooky beyond compare if I bump into any of you, but also very pleasant. I am hoping that the it will be a bright sunnny Sunday morning. See you in Norfolk


----------



## Bikerchick (13 Jun 2012)

Good luck with your ride, will keep a look out for you. Let's hope we get some nice weather!!


----------



## PoweredByVeg (13 Jun 2012)

Yeah, good luck Trickedem, would be spooky if we bump into you, but I do hope to be past that point by then fingers crossed
Looks like a nice ride you're doing there


----------



## Cubist (14 Jun 2012)

norris007 said:


> Oh dear. Event entered. If they'll have me.


Top spambot post Norris.


----------



## PoweredByVeg (14 Jun 2012)

Please explain spambot, I noticed that post was a copy of a previous one, is it malicious?


----------



## Bikerchick (14 Jun 2012)

Dare we talk about the weather for the weekend!


----------



## PoweredByVeg (14 Jun 2012)

Oooh dare ya! Looking at forecast I reckon it'll be a case of dodging showers Sat daytime, evening ok, then get back to HQ sharpish before it starts raining again!
Wish it was more definite as I just don't know what to wear! ;-)


----------



## PpPete (14 Jun 2012)

I tend to "run hot" so I'm going with roubaix bib shorts, regular YACF jersey, roubaix arm & leg warmers, lightweight rain jacket & will decide between light & heavy gilet on the day.


----------



## Bikerchick (14 Jun 2012)

I've been wishing for sun all week, but I don't think I wished hard enough!! I guess anything will be better than torrential rain and gales. Who knows if I carry my waterproof trousers, coat and might even stretch to cape then I definitely won't be needing them!! 

One things for sure, the sun will come out when it's all over.


----------



## PoweredByVeg (14 Jun 2012)

Blimey PpPete, just noticed you hail from Chandler's Ford, anywhere near the Monk's Brook pub?


----------



## Ian H (17 Jun 2012)

So, how did everyone get on?


----------



## Bikerchick (17 Jun 2012)

Ian H said:


> So, how did everyone get on?


It was my first one,Really enjoyed it . How about you. Oh, you all have me to thank for keeping the rain away, I hate getting wet so I invested in a dreaded cycling cape, but how smug would I have felt if we had had the torrential rain they had first forecast!!

Big thank you to the organisers and the very kind people at all the controls


----------



## PoweredByVeg (17 Jun 2012)

Absolutey brilliant

Finished in 22hrs, managed about 15 mins shuteye at Salthouse, did the 80km between Barford and Salthouse alone and in the dark , and the wind was a b****** for 2/3 of it.

But on a more positive note wasn't the organisation excellent! Food laid on at the village hall controls and the volunteers are saints for staying up 'til that ungodly hour especially at Salthouse, I left there at about 3am and they were still looking after the riders.


----------



## PpPete (17 Jun 2012)

Fabulous ride to complete our SR.
Great organisation, loads of food.
Wore ourselves out battling head winds in the first couple of legs so were unable to take much advantage of the tail wind to Salthouse. Lay down for a 10 minute kip at 02:30, and woke at 3:50 !
The FD problems that I had been ignoring through the night stage finally needed urgent attention around Wymondham so a couple of fettling stops were required. Arrived Hempnall at 08:50 to scrape under the 24hour mark.


----------



## PpPete (17 Jun 2012)

PoweredByVeg said:


> Blimey PpPete, just noticed you hail from Chandler's Ford, anywhere near the Monk's Brook pub?


About a mile up Hursley Road !


----------



## Ian H (17 Jun 2012)

Riding near the back of the field was a remarkably unkempt individual, known to his friends as Mr McNasty (he doesn't have enemies). He's a long-distance rider of great renown, though getting on a bit now. Did anyone summon up courage to chat to him?


----------



## Bikerchick (18 Jun 2012)

Ian H said:


> Riding near the back of the field was a remarkably unkempt individual, known to his friends as Mr McNasty (he doesn't have enemies). He's a long-distance rider of great renown, though getting on a bit now. Did anyone summon up courage to chat to him?


Yea, I did before whilst waiting at the start. Quite a character!!


----------



## Ian H (18 Jun 2012)

Bikerchick said:


> Yea, I did before whilst waiting at the start. Quite a character!!


A little bit about George here.

Edit: and more here


----------



## Keeff (18 Jun 2012)

Ian H said:


> A little bit about George here.
> 
> Edit: and more here


 We were greatly honoured to have George on our ride. Last time we met him was when we volunteered to run the "night" control at the Daylight 600, in 2007. We drove from Norwich to the west of Scotland to do it.

George and his pal Robert were on a "tour" at the time and coincided their journey to spend the night with us. They arrived at teatime, and I cooked a meal for the helpers. By the time the riders arrived, the deadly duo were fast asleep.

One of the great characters of cycling. We love him to bits - from a distance!!

Keith


----------



## John F (18 Jun 2012)

Fantastic event, really enjoyed it. Struggled a bit with the route sheet in the dark when I made the unpleasant discovery that the light I had fitted to my helmet would only do flashing mode....


----------



## Ian H (19 Jun 2012)

I'll confess to being slightly less than totally prepared. Last minute rush to get to Norwich Friday lead to me forgetting to fit a Garmin mount or bring a headtorch. A least I noticed the bit of fluff on the front tyre was the carcass showing through, so swapped that prior to setting off (well, actually, just nicked the wheel off another bike).

Still, that's the furthest I've ridden on fixed for, probably, at least a couple of years.


----------

